# Spinnerbaits and smallies



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Been thinking about spinnerbait blade colors lately. I’ve always followed the old rule - silver/nickel in clear water/sunny conditions and gold in stained/low light conditions. Interested to hear thoughts/opinions on colored blades especially black for stained/muddy conditions. It would seem a black blade might be more visible in super stained water with little light penetration. Curious if anyone has switched and noticed a difference. Thanks.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

White and or chartreuse always seemed best in stained to muddy water for me. They seem to "glow" in a way. Now if you have a dark sky black dark purple blue etc. seem to work great. Hard to beat a combo of having a nickel and copper blade on the same bait


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Totally agree D Hower08 Surrounding light conditions definately effect the color i will select in darker water.
I recently picked up some copper bladed double colorado for fishing dirty stuff, but havent used them yet. 

In the scope of spinnerbaiting for smallmouth in clearer water, I have had days where a chartruese painted willow blade will wreck em.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

My personal opinion only, but I feel the type of the blade influences bites more than the color of the blade. I feel skirt color is more important than blade color also. Stained water, I like black or white/chartreuse skirts and a blade that thumps. Clear water, less vibration and more natural skirt colors.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Over the past few years i have been doing really well on hammered style blades sold by Nichols and Venom. I am sure they put out slightly diff. vibration, but not sure if there is much of a difference in the flash pattern. Interested to hear what you guys think??


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes hammered blades have a completely different 'vibe' to them. Something. .. sexy about them. The big girls just cannot resist


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> My personal opinion only, but I feel the type of the blade influences bites more than the color of the blade. I feel skirt color is more important than blade color also. Stained water, I like black or white/chartreuse skirts and a blade that thumps. Clear water, less vibration and more natural skirt colors.


Completely agree - I like black/red with a big Colorado in chocolate milk and white/chart in stained. Just curious if anyone had ever noticed a difference with blade color in murkier conditions. Probably the real reason for the question is that I basically have cabin fever and have progressed from thinking about tackle for the coming season to over analyzing tackle for next season. I’m getting stir crazy - haven’t been able to get out for weeks with this weather.


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Over the past few years i have been doing really well on hammered style blades sold by Nichols and Venom. I am sure they put out slightly diff. vibration, but not sure if there is much of a difference in the flash pattern. Interested to hear what you guys think??


Good info. I’ll have to give them a shot this year.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Dirty/muddy or tea stained water I will use the Northland Reed Runner chartruese/yellow and black/orange colors painted blades.
I have a few buzzbait that have the nickel black finish, but haven't seen many companies that offer anything but gold/silver/copper blade options.
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Just recieved some heavy metal from War Eagle this morn. Haven't tried this double colorado wake bait yet, but it looks choice.
The whole bottom row should get some attention in dirty water.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Hammered blades don't have as bright of flash as a smooth finish, but they have more flash so they present a bigger profile. I'm sure they have a slightly different vibration to them as well, but they seem to feel the same through a rod to me. 

I go for more thump in colder or dirtier water. A #7 Indiana behind of a #3 or #2 Colorado is a combination that works well for me. Both blades are gold with either a chartreuse and white skirt, or a black skirt. Double Colorado blades work well once the water gets in the high 50s to say 65, after that I'm pretty much throwing double willow leafs.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great thread!! Haven't thrown a SB for years and years. White with a #5 Chrome Hammered Colorado Blade used to be my #1 producer. Gotta go digging to see what I got. Thanks again for the great info!!


----------

